

Paul Bucheit on safely storing user passwords - rms
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/09/quick-read-this-if-you-ever-store.html

======
aston
I'm pretty tired of this discussion. Hopefully this is the last post on it for
a while.

